# has anyone ever herd of a mini pigeon?



## Lilmamaslove (Oct 12, 2002)

I have some helmet heads and this last baby of theirs seems to be on the small side. It is like a little miniature pigeon, it should be about twice it's size by now but it is staying the same.any one herd of this before? What might have caused this? I have never herd of this before and the mama and papa have had babies before but they all turned out normal!???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and Welcome to pigeons.com!

It is hard to say what might be going on with this baby without seeing it or knowing a bit more. If you can provide a bit more info, we will be happy to try to provide whatever help that we can.

How old is the baby? Is it an only baby or is there a sibling? Based on your experience with other baby pigeons, how old does this one appear to be even if that is not its real age? Are the parents feeding it? Does it seem to be getting enough to eat? Are the droppings normal? If not, please try to describe them.

My first thought was paratyphoid (salmonella), but this may not be the case. If it is, the little one needs to be on antibiotics and quickly.

Looking forward to hearing back from you.

Terry Whatley


----------



## iffan (Jun 15, 2002)

If the baby is little and looks and feels healthy, just leave it alone, i raise showbirds as well and this year i raised an indian fantail that weighs in at 6oz, way off the 14-18oz standard, its quite a looker even though its small. Runts or midgets just pop up when you are breeding, i had a bird weigh in at the other end of the scale as well .. 22oz. So if its healty leave it alone. 
Jim


----------



## Lilmamaslove (Oct 12, 2002)

Hello and thanks for your reply. It seems to be healthy, it eats well, it has normal droppings it doesn't look sick at all, just small. It is almost ready to leave the nest it has all it's feathers but needs a bit under the wings. it should be about the size of its parents, but it is about the size of a 3 week old, LOL, it looks to small to have so many feathers. I think it is a keeper I usually sell them to the local feed store, but we named it tiny Tim and he is staying with us. My kids hold it daily so I think it will be more tame than papa and mama. Thinking about it now, he is about the size of my cociteil, just not as long in the tail.. well thank you for your reply again. I have a feeling that I will come back and talk. I have a bunch of pigeons that were given to me and i wasn't really a pigeon person but now i am getting more interested and want to learn more about the little fellas, i think they like me))


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Hello and welcome to this place.
Your little bird sounds very interesting. If you can e-mail a picture to me, I will post it on this web site.
You just might have some kind of mutation and the "tiny" trait might perhaps be something that can be repeated. 
Please keep us informed of the health of this bird.
Thanks again.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I had 2 squabies grow up on my balcony as "minature pigeons" They were so tiny that at 10 days they walked out of their nests!!
Later they were fully grown and feathered but still so tiny...They flew off as little pigeons and I was worried about them..They were very healthy but never came back...
They are both from Tooty's mother(Smoothie) and her new husband(Smartie) after Tooty's father(Bully) died..

Yes I would also love to see pics of your pijjie..


Mary


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Looks like it is unanimous!! We all want to see pictures of Tiny Tim. So glad he has found a new home. Keep us posted. Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Sorry if this is a duplication. (If it is, would someone kindly delete it) Just wanted to say: Hi Mary, So glad you are back. Hope you are feeling OK. Cindy

[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited October 13, 2002).]


----------



## Lilmamaslove (Oct 12, 2002)

I will try to get a picture soon, thank you for your intrest, i will also try to get some pictures of my other birds also...


----------

